
Ask HN: Are service providers breaking the login process for password managers? - coronadisaster
They Keep changing the typing process for login in for no apparent reason.... for example, one just changed it from [type user]{tab}[type pass]{tab}{enter} to [type user]{tab}{enter}{delay 1000}{tab}{tab}[type pass]{tab}{enter}.
======
jamieweb
Often the reason for having the user and password fields on separate 'screens'
is to facilitate federated logon.

I.e. if someone has an account where they 'Logged in with Google' or it is
connected to an IDAM solution like Okta or Duo, they don't have a password for
the site so shouldn't be prompted for it.

As for the delay and any other nonsense, I'm not sure. Perhaps design winning
over usability?

~~~
lathiat
This is exactly it and it’s becoming more and more common.

I have noticed that the password field is just hidden on some sites (as
opposed to added or on the next page) and lastpass manages to fill it so once
the JavaScript reveals the field it’s ready to hit submit.

It would be nice if this could be somehow standardised.

------
edoceo
Some logins (Twilio, Namcheap) function poorly for me, others are great.
Sometimes I can't get chrome to remember sign in on Google properties.

------
tfehring
Do password managers really just send a series of keystrokes, as opposed to
just detecting elements and populating them directly? This problem actually
sounds familiar from the first time I tried using a password manager, over a
decade ago. But I've been using 1password for about a year and haven't had any
issues, including on multi-screen login forms.

~~~
dylz
Generally third party applications should not be injecting themselves into
your browser and "populating them directly" ...

The auto-type stuff is usually an external one, not a browser addon.

------
m0llusk
That looks more like a silly error than anything else. Password managers are
unavoidable and help keep users on services.

